# Brasília Open 2009



## Bob (Feb 23, 2009)

Brasília Open 2009 on July 18/19, 2009 in Brasília, Distrito Federal, Brazil
February 23, 2009 - 17:09 — Bob Burton
The Brasília Open 2009 will take place on July 18/19, 2009 in Brasília, Distrito Federal, Brazil. Check out the Brasília Open 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BrasiliaOpen2009

http://www.cubomagicobrasil.com/brasiliaopen2009/


----------



## Pedro (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks Bob


----------



## Bob (Feb 23, 2009)

no prob XX


----------



## Gabriel (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll try to do all the possible to reach the maximum number of South American Records in April, because after your championship I won't be able to do to any.

Good luck.... well, I think I need more than you....


----------

